# Non aircraft models?



## LA2019 (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it allowable to post a thread about a non-aircraft subject? I ask because after building several WWII aircraft I picked up a Revell 1/24 Audi R8...just for a change of pace. Just wanted to make sure it was OK to post???

ken


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Is that finished or under construction?


----------



## LA2019 (Jan 6, 2011)

Almost done. Just need to atach the lenses for the tail/head lights...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have images of all steps of the build or you want to show us the final product?


----------



## LA2019 (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably just the finished product with a few pictures of the interior. I have several pictures of the work in progress but not a complete start to finish.

ken


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

OK. If you want to show us the finished build please, will post it in "Your Completed Kits" sub-section. But If you decide to present the entire progress step by step, please will start the thread in "Start to Finish Builds" sub-one. You could emphasize in the title of the thread that you made the model for a change for instance or something like that.I'm sure you know what I mean.

cheers,


----------



## LA2019 (Jan 6, 2011)

Okee dokee. I'll just post a picture of the completed auto (with maybe a shot of the interior)....

thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Wurger. I'm working on a couple of tanks/apcs from the vietnam era


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to see them Mike!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2011)

Me too...


----------

